# Air crew vision requirement changes



## old medic (17 Nov 2007)

There have been various small articles appearing since July that indicate 
the vision requirements for aircrew selection will change. 

Examples:

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/crew/2007_07/04_e.asp#s3

The Maple Leaf   2007-08-22  Volume 10, No. 24
New vision standards for CF aircrew candidates
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=3670
Also re-printed word for word in the Fall 07 (Vol. 31 #3) edition of Airforce Magazine.

The DRDC flight surgeon site is still showing the 2002 standards, has anyone seen anything newer come 
down the pipe yet ? 



> Canada’s Air Force has recently approved updated vision standards for aircrew candidates.
> 
> Under the new standards, applicants who wear glasses or contact lenses to provide modest correction to their vision are now eligible for consideration, whereas previously, applicants required uncorrected vision. The decision to adjust the minimum vision standard is based on the findings of a scientific review by a third party contractor with oversight from Defence Research and Development Canada.
> 
> ...



It looks like slightly correction will be allowed, but it's very clear that surgery is going to remain a no-go.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (17 Nov 2007)

This is a bit old, actually. The article is somewhat misleading too as the vision change only affects pilots.


----------



## old medic (17 Nov 2007)

it is old in one sense, the two articles are several months old, and the study it alludes too 
was done in 2005;
http://pubs.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/inbasket/smcfadden.050720_1451.Final%20CR%202005-142.pdf

I'm just curious as to where this "approved updated" standard is.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Nov 2007)

old medic said:
			
		

> I'm just curious as to where this "approved updated" standard is.



Flight surgeons have them....the one here on the Wing showed them to me earlier this week


----------



## old medic (17 Nov 2007)

I'll dig around next week then.  It's probably another case of out-of-date public website.


----------



## MedicStudent (28 Nov 2007)

Any ideas on quantitatively what "slight" is going to be?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (28 Nov 2007)

MedicStudent said:
			
		

> Any ideas on quantitatively what "slight" is going to be?



Fill your boots: http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/visreq_e.html

All there, except not yet updated to the new criteria: the new initial Pilot standard is V2 (i.e., same as SAR Tech, CCEP. Helicop & former Pilots in that link).


----------



## aesop081 (28 Nov 2007)

MedicStudent said:
			
		

> "slight" *is going to be*?



Its not a question of "is going to be"

The changes have been made and implemented already.


----------

